# Ideas for Halloween Movie Marathon?



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## kauldron

The Woman in Black is a good one.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Offwhiteknight

How can you pass up Trick or Treat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll second the recommendation for "Trick 'R Treat". It's beautifully done and evocative.

Other than that, yes also to the old classics


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Troll Wizard

So I'm thinking on the line of showing some old campy horror films from the 60's and 70's. These are always entertaining and just the fact that they can be bloody and sometimes really funny, compared to today's standards. They make you think....how did they do that, because the editing can be really bad at times. 

Then there's the scrips and acting...most of the time I think they just find someone walking along the street and say, hey do you want to be in a movie or have you ever written a screenplay before?


----------



## Halloween Gamer

Even though it's not a Horror film I'd recommend "When Good Ghouls Go Bad".
It's a kid's movie that doesn't dumb anything down and isn't cheesy in anyway. It was written by R.L. Stine and stars Doc Brown himself "Christopher Lloyd".

Plot:


> In October of 1981, Curtis Danko, the creepy kid from the small town of Walker Falls, was killed in a mysterious accident. He left behind a warning to the town: "If you ever have another Halloween again, I will return and destroy you all!" Curtis was buried in a locked crypt, along with a sculpture so evil, that unearthly fates were said to await anyone who looked at it. Now, 20 years later, the Walker men have returned to Walker Falls. They start a chain of events that unleashes an army of zombies on the town. Has Curtis Danko risen from the grave to exact his revenge? And will the people of Walker Falls make it through the night?


I watch it every year after ToT wraps up.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Copchick

You gotta have the original Halloween. How about The Fly or The House of Wax with Vincent Price? I think of VP when I think of vintage halloween/horror movies. The classics of Dracula with Bela Lugosi from 1931, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde with John Barrymore in 1920 or with Spencer Tracy in 1941, Frankenstein with Boris Karloff in 1931. Vintage and classic horror tales.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## pamelakumar

If its a Halloween Movie Marathon, then, why not all those movies that are based on Halloween or where Halloween celebrations are shown. It can be any like serious Halloween movies or the ones which are made for kids. After all its Halloween. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Hairazor

Nosferatu


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Hairazor

1922


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## DanO'TheDead

I love the Disney stuff from my childhood. Get the Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad and you will be amazed how scary that stuff is. The Headless Horseman? Come on! Next up, Bram Stoker's Dracula. I vant to suck your blood, Mina. Then... I don't know if this makes me a bad person, but I loved Van Helsing. Lastly, it is not a movie, but it is fun to watch Halloween, The Happy Haunting of America and something goofy like Abbott and Costello Meet anyone scary. Watching The Mummy Returns right now but not liking it so much.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

You should also watch The Shining: Stanley Kubrick's version and if you can get your hands on it try watching The Vanishing, the dutch version.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I say somewhere in there show Hocus Pocus with Bette Midler. Fun movie and takes a break from the gore.


----------



## DanO'TheDead

*Doesn't Have to Be SCARY*

I have watched Hocus Pocus, BeetleJuice, Goosebumps, Ghost Busters and all sorts of non SCARY stuff with the kids and totally enjoyed myself. As they got older their tastes changed and I was thrilled to watch Saw, THe House on Haunted Hill, Paranormal Activity and the like with them. My wife doesn't do scary and it is weird watching alone. Three more years until the man child is off and I am watching Svengoolie with the the dogs.


----------



## DTRobers

A few films that I try to rewatch to get into the spirit of the season:

FRANKENSTEIN MEETS THE WOLFMAN - The first couple of minutes set in the windswept graveyard are unsurpassed in setting a mood of somber unease. Lon Chaney was never better in showing the hopelessness and torment of living under the curse of lycanthropy. Bela Lugosi's portrayal of the monster is often underappreciated due to the fact that the plot point that he is supposed to be blind (in continuity from the previous film in the series) was lost in the final editing.

THE BODYSNATCHER - For my money Boris Karloff had his best role ever as the sinister but oddly sympathetic Cabman Grey. Henry Daniel shines as the brilliant but ethically challenged surgeon who utilizes Grey's services to procure raw material for his research.

CURSE OF THE DEMON - Dana Andrews portrays a scientist dragged against his will into belief in the supernatural. Nial McGuiness is the head of a Satanist cult who is both empowered and imprisoned by his covenant with dark powers.


----------

